# last minute assembly PM/SS for mom



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well as usual I'm running around like an idiot on x mas eve trying to wrap stuff up. 

Here's a combo mill I just test fitted then off for a quick buff and into a box with some fancy paper. 

Once again I pulled it off last minute!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome wood! Photo finish!!! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2014)

Even time to spare for a picture before wrapping!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahh yes the wood. This one is some of that silly redwood lace from @woodintyuuu and here's another one I finished yesterday outta some curly sugar maple with a little spalt.

Maybe I will buff in the morning and call it a night... A cold one sounds good.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Even time to spare for a picture before wrapping!



I'm banned from wrapping...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW! Cody I LOVE that first one man! I'm defintiely gonna knock that off from you turquoise and all. Like Chuck said that's a photo finish. I'm still in the shop working too going back and forth from the house and the shop letting epoxy and CA dry then back to the shop grrr wearing me out. Greta looking mill man I gonna copy that one for sure wood and all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> WOW! Cody I LOVE that first one man! I'm defintiely gonna knock that off from you turquoise and all. Like Chuck said that's a photo finish. I'm still in the shop working too going back and forth from the house and the shop letting epoxy and CA dry then back to the shop grrr wearing me out. Greta looking mill man I gonna copy that one for sure wood and all.



I hope to order the stuff we talked about the other day here soon and can't wait to see some of this stuff in a tall mill. 

Don't work to hard! And have a merry x mas.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2014)

Both just outstanding! What makes them a combo mill?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the redwood mill! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Both just outstanding! What makes them a combo mill?



Salt is in the top and the lower half contains the mechanism for grinding peppercorns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome looking mills

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome work on these pepper mills Cody! Love that turquoise inlay.

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2014)

Those are gorgeous! Where did the kits come from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Those are gorgeous! Where did the kits come from?



PSI Is where I got the kits. They actually had a starter package for a good deal that came with everything you need when I first bought it. 

They only come with the chrome ones tho in the starter package and IMO the gold and antique brass are sharper looking. The Chinese bits They send are also terrible but will get the job done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 29, 2014)

That is some sweet looking work! You should you proud !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 1, 2015)

Spectacular work, Cody.
That burl with turquoise inlay is a keeper!
Now...I must buy the kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## burlforbrains (Jan 2, 2015)

WOW! That first one is like crack, I gotta git some !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 2, 2015)

burlforbrains said:


> WOW! That first one is like crack, I gotta git some !



Thanks!

I see you're from Seligman, I've been there a couple times. My dad lives in Havasu taking care of granny and when visiting we took a ride out that way.


----------



## burlforbrains (Jun 4, 2015)

Holy crap @gman2431 I apologize I didn't see this post from you. I live part time in Seligman, lately I've been spending most of my days in Vegas. I'll be in Havasu for a few days this week as my niece graduated. My wifes brothers and their families live there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

